# Does anyone know where to get these plastic rings or what they're called?



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey guys, I saw these awesome plastic rings in some of the photos of cages I've been seeing. They look like they can have hammocks hung on them and generally make the place look friendly and more colorful, I like them! I've been searching everywhere for them, but I have no idea what search phrase to use to find them. Are they bird toys? Some sort of baby ring things? Hhmmm..
If anyone knows what these are called or where to find them, I'd be super appreciative!
Here are some pictures of them I found on Ratropolis.
Thanks guys,
Lamb


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

They're baby teething rings  The top ones are the Bright Starts Lots of Links, I got mine at Target.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

OH MY GOD, my Mom was looking over my shoulder just now and she said they look like those baby toy link things.. and I found them! Yay!
Tons of fun colors, textures:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...eASIN=B001ABZGU2&linkCode=as2&tag=kaearefo-20

Do you guys think these would be save if the rats chewed on them? I wouldn't want anyone to get stuck in them either.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Jaguar!


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

It's a pretty good rule of thumb that's if it's safe for human babies, it's safe for rats. They are, after all, made for gnawing on.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

There's certainly been some advances in the past few years, but baby teething rings/plastics are sometimes made of plastic containing BPA or PVC. I am not sure about the Bright Starts ones - I tried to do some research as I use them in my bird's cage, but all I found was conflicting stuff from the manufacturer. I still use them, but I take them out or move them if they're getting chewed on.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

They sell slightly different ones (that are harder to clip together IMO) in the bird section at pet stores. Thats where I got my first few but the baby ones are definitely better! Check thrift stores and yard sales as well


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Dollar tree sells them too - you get about 12-18 (cannot remember the exact amount) in a pack of a mixture of yellow, red and blue. I prefer the ones you can get on amazon as they come in more interesting textures and colours. We use them to hang hammocks and cage accessories and they are very easy to clean. Our boys do not show much interest in chewing them.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I got mine from dollar store but kaboose broke one the first time I put them in...they pretty much ignore them now.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just wanted to add tht my rats cheer through those like nobody's business. I had to switch to metal links from the dollar store, because otherwise they'd sever their hammocks overnight causing falls.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> Just wanted to add tht my rats cheer through those like nobody's business. I had to switch to metal links from the dollar store, because otherwise they'd sever their hammocks overnight causing falls.


Yeah, I've been using metal carabiners, because one of my girls went to town, chomping on the plastic things, and I just didn't think that was safe at all.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

Guess it depends on the rats then, as to if they chew the heck out of them! Maybe I'll try using them for a really low hammock first and if they end up breaking them, I'll use those metal clips and stick to the rings for "visual interest" and see how that goes.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dollar stores carry the plastic links. Thats where I got mine


----------

